# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  First look at the Spring 2016 Line from Hyrel 3D

## Davo

Let the questions begin...

----------


## curious aardvark

so just how many of your american dollars you talking for an entry level model ?

----------


## Davo

Pricing and features are still being finalized. The model (43) with 400x300x275mm, without the 40w laser should list at around 6,000 USD. The model (64) with 600x400x275mm, with the 40w laser should list at around 10,000 USD.

All things are tentative and subject to change. There will likely be an introductory discount.

----------


## curious aardvark

Cool :-)
Any new heads in the works ?

----------


## Davo

CA, there are ALWAYS new heads in the works!

Moved to http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...hree-Materials

----------


## Davo

Just so you don't think we're asleep...



Monkey Joe doing his thing with the new models.

----------


## curious aardvark

it's got wheels :-)

----------


## Geoff

Now that's a workshop!

Ok Davo, you have my credit card itching, i'm going to check out your vid's before I ask any questions.

----------


## Davo

Geoff,

That's cool, thanks. My phone number is on the site, and we do a one hour skype/teamviewer session to help you make the right decision before you commit.

Most videos are uploaded on the Hyrel channel, but some others have not been. There's a good list of everything important at http://hyrel3d.net/wiki/index.php/Videos

Ask questions when you're ready.

----------


## Geoff

Absolutely awesome Davo, I feel bad I did not pay more attention to your stuff earlier, you guys are doing some serious stuff. That double hobbed flex drive looks great! I'm about halfway through the videos now..

I have to say the voice on this one cracked me right up.. very Kermit!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lpa4nENtyQ

----------


## Davo

Heh. I think he speaks well and clearly, but he's not working with us anymore.

Let me know if you have any questions - or suggestions.

----------


## Geoff

> Heh. I think he speaks well and clearly, but he's not working with us anymore.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions - or suggestions.


Don't get me wrong, there was nothing wrong with his presentation, you could just tell he was really excited to be doing it  :Smile:

----------


## curious aardvark

well the muppets did go through a purple patch, can't blame them from doing other jobs. 
Hell they're advertising Giant crumpets in the uk at the moment. 

And i didn't make that up :-) 



And geoff - davo keeps telling me there are used models going cheap ;-)

----------


## Davo

There are occasionally used models from folks who have upgraded.  :Wink:

----------


## Mjolinor

Interesting thought for you.

A friend of mine just got a small mill and one of the optional extras is a camera that will trace PCBs and make Gcode to duplicate them. (This is what he tells me, not my personal observation)

Shouldn't be that hard to do and pretty useful methinks.

----------


## curious aardvark

so what sort of shipping costs are we talking from the states to the land down under ?_ (where women glow and men chunder)_

----------


## Davo

> so what sort of shipping costs are we talking from the states to the land down under ?_ (where women glow and men chunder)_


Give me an address; Australian delivery costs can vary widely, depending on how rural we're going.

----------


## Davo

Some pics of the prototyping in progress.





This doesn't have the center module in place, just spacers for now.

----------


## Davo

What might that be, getting prototype-tested there?

----------


## Davo

This one is the 16ABT (Big & Tall), with a build volume of 600 x 400 x 600 mm (X/Y/Z).

----------


## Ama-fessional Molder

how much do you guys get for a used printer?

----------


## Davo

> how much do you guys get for a used printer?


We occasionally will sell a fully functional but perhaps not cosmetically perfect demo or loaner unit for 50-75% of list. Once or twice per year. 

We don't get returns, but we will offer someone trade-in credit if they decide to move on up to another model.

----------


## dungdn93

so just how much your US dollars, you talk to an entry-level model?


- Sorry, just saw this. $2500 for a Engine SR (Standard Resolution).

----------


## Davo

Aaaaand the video:

----------


## curious aardvark

very nice :-) 

got a head to pick lottery numbers yet ?

----------


## Davo

That might be the last head we ever make.  :Smile:

----------


## Davo

So, this happened:





First Production Run of the 16As is underway.

----------


## Davo

The first Model 16A is ready for final testing!

Step 1: Arrival 



Step 2: Disassembly 



Step 3: Testing Controls 



Step 4: Wiring



Step 5: Final Assembly and Move Into Final Testing!

----------

